# Beamer gesucht LG Largo bereits gefunden ist der gut?



## Viking30k (4. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte schon mal einen Beamer einen DLP der wurde aber nach 2 Jahren unerträglich Laut ( Trotz Lampen Tausch ) Eine Leinwand mit 90" Hängt aber der Beamer wurde als defekt verkauft.

Das Problem mir sind TVs nun zu winzig und die großen ab 80" Zu Teuer und ich müsste meine Möbel rauswerfen^^

Da ich aber von dem Beamer damals schon geflasht war und sogar Konsolen Zocken richtig Fett Laune machte soll nun wieder einer her 

Meine Wahl fällt Momentan auf den LG Largo LED Beamer die Lampen Laufzeit ist ja deutlich länger als bei DLPs nur ist der fürs Gaming Tauglich? kostet ja nicht grad wenig^^

Soll für 3D Blu Ray sein und PS4 Gaming


der Beamer ist so knapp 4 Meter von der Leinwand weg und ich 3 Meter war mir aber nie zu groß^^


----------



## Luap_X (22. April 2016)

Hallo,
da ich mich für den LG Largo auch interessiert habe und diesen ebenfalls zum daddeln nehmen wollte, hab ich mir die gleiche Frage gestellt, ob dieser spieletauglich ist.

Ich habe mal eine Kundenrezension und ein Foreneintrag kopiert, die leider keine positive Meinung für die spieletauglichkeit des LG Largo zulassen. Wenn du LG Largo oder PF1500 und Input Lag bei einer Suchmaschine deiner Wahl eingibst, findest du ähnliche Meinungen.

Kundenrezension:
_Ich zocke gern auch mal XBOX und hier habe ich etwas erlebt, was ich heutzutage für nicht möglich gehalten habe. Der Projektor hat eine absolut unterirdische Reaktionszeit. Es ist definitiv nicht möglich, damit zu zocken. Ich habe gedacht ich spinne. Habe mal recherchiert, da ich die Reaktionszeit nicht selbst messen kann. Es scheinen so zwischen 70 und 150 ms zu sein. (Gefühlt wie eine Dieselgedenksekunde) Da haben die Herren "Inschenöre" ja wohl Scheuklappen bei der Konstruktion aufgesetzt.

_Foreneintrag:
_Eigenschaften des Beamer LG PF1500
 + leise (nur im Eco Modus)
 + __LED__ mit langer Haltbarkeit.
 + wireless Funktion an Bord.
 + Zwischenbildberechnung an Bord (für Gaming aber nicht geeignet)
- geringe Lichtleistung
- sehr geringe Kontrastleistung
- Inputlag (ca. 70ms) zu schlecht für Gaming (PS4)
- schlechte Farbabstimmung ab Werk
- sehr geringer Zoom 1,1:1
_
In wie weit die Angaben stimmen konnte ich leider nicht verifizieren, da ich das Gerät bisher noch nicht testen konnte.

MfG
LuAp


----------



## soth (22. April 2016)

Die kalibrierte Lichtleistung ist mit gängigen Heimkinogeräten vergleichbar und nicht sooo schlecht.
Zoom hat das Ding garnicht, Lens Shift fehlt auch komplett.


----------



## JackA (23. April 2016)

Bin absolut überzeugt vom Largo, habe ihn aber noch nicht fürs zocken benutzt. Im Gaming Modus hat er ~75ms Inputlag, kann aber nicht sagen, ob das bereits zu viel ist. Wenn man ihn falsch einstellt, hat man ~150ms Inputlag, was natürlich unspielbar ist.
Man muss nur wirklich wissen, wo der Projektor hingeschraubt werden kann, da, wie oben schon gesagt, der Zoom nicht berauschend ist (mir hat er aber vollkommen ausgreicht). Lens Shift braucht man nicht zwingend, da man sowieso das Bild auf die Fläche "zuschneiden" kann, wenn er schräg draufstrahlen sollte.
Für mich aber überwiegen die Vorteile vom Largo ganz klar. Muss man aber selbst wissen.


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2016)

> Lens Shift braucht man nicht zwingend, da man sowieso das Bild auf die  Fläche "zuschneiden" kann, wenn er schräg draufstrahlen sollte.



Diese digitale Trapezkorrektur sollte aber immer nur eine Notlösung sein und bei einer festen Installation nicht verwendet werden. Sie ist zwangsweise mit einem effektiven Auflösungsverlust und damit einem Bildqualitätsverlust verbunden der nicht unerheblich ist.

Lens Shift ist dagegen verlustfrei.


----------



## JackA (24. April 2016)

Da geb ich dir absolut Recht, drum auch "zuschneiden" weil man was vom Bild wegnehmen muss, damit es dann passt.
Aber auch Lens Shift sollte nur eine Notlösung sein, denn bei einer Fest-Installation sollte der Projektor auch da hängen, wo er ein perfektes Bild erzeugen kann.


----------



## Superwip (25. April 2016)

Den Beamer millimetergenau im Raum zu positionieren ist aber oft auch bei einer festen Installation leichter gesagt als getan.


----------



## mir-wuascht (25. April 2016)

Ich nutze den Largo auch zum Spielen und kann mich über den Input-Lag im Gaming-Modus nicht wirklich beschweren. Ich spiele sehr gerne damit (von Rocket League bis Cod). 3D ist gut, allerdings mit Schwächen bei totalen Aufnahmen. Hervorragend vor allem für den Preis empfinde ich die Zwischenbildberechnung (auch in 3d). Alternative LED-Modelle gibt es ja nicht wirklich viele...


----------



## Luap_X (26. April 2016)

@mir-wuascht: hast du mal gemessen wie hoch der Input-Lag ist? Bei den Werten die im Internet zu finden sind (ca. 70ms), hätte ich gedacht, dass der Beamer zum zocken eher untauglich ist.


----------



## JackA (26. April 2016)

Naja selbst wenn, unspielbar sind 70ms nicht. Wenn ich an meine CS Anfangszeiten zurück denke, wo Latenzen von 80ms normal waren (Ping), kann ich nicht sagen, dass es gestört hat, ich war sogar sehr erfolgreich damals, wobei Leute mit Fastpath und co ja um die 20ms bereits hatten.


----------



## Luap_X (26. April 2016)

Nur auf die 70ms kommt ja dann auch noch mal die Ping-Zeitverzögerung hinzu. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel und was über den Beamer gedaddelt werden soll, aber wenn man den Beamer hauptsächlich zum daddeln nimmt, würde ich von diesem Beamer abraten.
Falls ich irgendeinen Quatsch schreibe, bitte korrigieren. 
Wie gesagt, testen konnte ich den Beamer nicht.


----------



## mir-wuascht (26. April 2016)

Messwerte von meinem Gerät kann ich nicht liefern. Bleiben also subjektive Eindrücke, aber ich werfe ihn bei jedem Spieleabend an. 
Die entscheidende Frage ist, wo die Schwerpunkte der Nutzung liegen und was Gaming-tauglichere Alternativen wären...?


----------



## DooNeo (3. Mai 2016)

Wie wäre es mit dem Epson EH-TW7200 oder TW9200. Haben Lens-Shift, einen großen Zoom und sind von der Bild-Quali sehr gut.

Hier mal n Vergleich -> Produktvergleich Epson EH-TW9200, Epson EH-TW7200 (V11H589040), Epson EH-TW6600W (V11H652040) | Geizhals Deutschland  (TW6600 wäre auch noch ne idee)


----------

